# Barefoot Mamas



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I send all of my time barefoot around the house, in the yard and on small walks. I wear flip-flops for school and other "shoes required" places.

Anyone else out there?


----------



## rebeleducation (Nov 8, 2011)

Me too!

I spend more time barefoot than wearing any kind of shoes.

We live rural and don't leave the land more than once or twice a week.

When it's cold, I do like slippers. But I can't stand shoes.

Long Live the Barefoot Tribe!


----------

